# DIY Controller



## nxkev (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi All, 

Background: 
I have just started my 65g saltwater tank in early April. I was able to get it up and running really quickly due to getting a hold of 100lbs of live rocks. It looked liked a pile of rocks at first, but over the last few weeks I have wind down to 30-40lbs and still maintain proper water parameters, with a light bioload of fishes / nem and corals. 

Like most impatience beginners, I bought gear that I quickly replaced within few weeks of usage. 
- Canister filter -> 30g Sump
- 65g skimmer -> 150g skimmer
- Hydor pumps -> rw8
- 38 par lamp -> dimmable led
- metal 36x18 stand -> diy 2x4 stand

Now, I can't stop tinkering. My background is tech and I am thinking of making a DIY web-based monitoring / controller. 

Here is the basic equipments list. 

- Raspberry Pi (just a random 2 I have lying around)
- bread board and jumper cables

Sensors:
- TSL2561 - Luminosity Sensor - sensing LUX measurement (really just measuring intensity, and being able to control outcome)
- DS18B20 - Waterproof Digital Thermal Sensor - Monitoring of temperature in sump, display, and ato.
- HC-SR04 - Ultrasonic Distance Measuring - Monitoring water levels for my RODI, ATO, display and sump. 
- 8-Channel Relay Module - control the on and off of heater, water pumps, ato water pump, etc.
- USB Camera - just to take photos of display over time.

Other Sensors I would like to have but still require some research: 
- Water Parameter sensors: PH, NH3, TDS
- Water flow - these will only work on outlet of a pump as it requires some sort of pressure. 
- Water valve - I am thinking of using this to control the amount of water flowing through my overflow.
- Flooding sensor - back up of ultrasonic in the event that fails, might keep this outside of this controller. 

Some requirements I am looking for: 
- Web-based stats.
- Notification for sensor above threshold / below threshold (Push notification, text or email).
- ATO RODI container -> Sump
- Timelapse of tank over the last 24 hours.
- Stats to track: Water level, temperature, LUX to determine intensity of light, water flow via return pump.

Lighting
- I currently have the chinese led lighting that is controlled as part of my home controller for sunrise / sunset. I am managing this via power (lower amount of power to light via dimmable power source). Eventually, I'll want to manage this by the dimmable knobs by getting a servo to dim the lights on the unit itself. 

Longer Term Vision:
- auto feeding - frozen food OR shrimp hatchery.
- Automatic water change
- Power management to ensure proper backup power and control

Overall, I want to automate as much as I can. 

If anyone has any recommendation for other sensor or monitoring suggestions that would be great.


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

Just a mention on the servo for dimming the lights. It'd probably be easier to re-wire them. It's a simple potentiometer so instead of going to the pot you could go to your contriller


----------

